

Man sticks finger in a saw to demonstrate his safety invention [video] - jonbaer
http://www.minds.com/blog/view/74687/man-sticks-finger-in-a-table-saw-in-super-slomo-to-demonstrate-his-safety-invention-maddness

======
dfc
There is a long back story behind this product. The wikipedia article[1] gets
into some of it. For a while there was a chance that these stops would be
required for all new table saws sold in the US. Sadly that time seems to have
passed. The PTI (think MPAA for powertools) did an effective job of killing
any regulations requiring the sawstop. Instead they have trumpeted these silly
plastic guards as an effective alternative. I have yet to meet a contractor or
hobbyist that has not removed the plastic guard from their table saw.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SawStop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SawStop)

------
iitbulls
[http://www.ni.com/swf/flv/sawstop/](http://www.ni.com/swf/flv/sawstop/)

It was developed using FPGA from National instruments, the demo is pretty old
and was developed around 2007.

------
pocketstar
How is this news? I remember watching this on tv years ago...

------
lnsignificant
I couldn't watch him use his finger; my whole body is wound up right now.

~~~
reeses
Imagine the prototype testing. They don't show you the seven guys rocking it
yakuza-style.

OK, OK, 200 earless albino lab rabbits.

------
shire
Using machines to work side by side with people, future is coming slowly.

